# Carl Zeiss Otus 1,4/55 gets DxO score



## duydaniel (Nov 21, 2013)

This is INSANE!!!


----------



## dcm (Nov 21, 2013)

Interesting even when you put it on another body, like the D610. The sharpness is nearly the camera resolution. Wonder if it will fare similarly on Canon bodies? It doesn't appear to just be sharpness. The other attributes (distortion, vignetting, and chromatic aberration) also appear to be an improvement over Canon's 50mm offering.

Probably go for a great white first, but once you are in that territory this doesn't seem so unreasonable.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 22, 2013)

Matches what Roger found at LensRental...sounds like you can basically lock the Otus in at 55 f/2.8 and get the sharpest photos of any lens out there...even better than most primes at f/5.6

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/11/otus-is-scharf


----------



## Eldar (Nov 22, 2013)

If the words "game changer" were appropriate for a lens, they seem to be appropriate for this one. And I guess this puts pressure on the Canon team to release a high MP body sooner rather than later. I assume many 800E and A7R bodies are bought because of this lens.
I am really looking forward to get my hands on it. Delivery date is supposed to be Nov.29.


----------

